# One of my other hobbies/soon to be professions



## hagar (Oct 15, 2016)

Brewed up a nice 20 gallon batch of our Montarctica Stout today. Its a double coffee, chocolate, oatmeal breakfast stout. Getting prepped for the upcoming winter, lol.








Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 15, 2016)

I am considering getting into the home brew game. How much would a setup like your go for. Oh, I love the coffee stouts. Winter grind is just the best.


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 15, 2016)

I would be interested in any pointers you could lay on me. I have a general idea of the process but not the nuances.


----------



## brew14me (Oct 17, 2016)

Hagar your system looks great. My brother started with something very similar a few years ago. He has now brewing on a 10bbl system and works with a distributor. Needless to say I was pulled in to help. It becomes a passion before you know it. Look forward to more pics and posts.
    CeasarAsmokus-The biggest piece of advice I can give is don't be afraid to make mistakes. As long as you take careful notes throughout the whole process you can learn and correct. I know we have. Anyway have fun with it and enjoy the return. As far as cost goes, as the passion grows so does the price. Just saying.


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the advice Brew.


----------



## nate4g63 (Oct 25, 2016)

Killer setup! Here's mine! I brew indoors with an electric setup. 15 gal HLT, 10 gal mash tun, and a 20
gal kettle. Really diggin that ferm chamber!! 













IMG_0939.JPG



__ nate4g63
__ Oct 25, 2016


----------



## brew14me (Oct 25, 2016)

IMG_20151217_132003633.jpg



__ brew14me
__ Oct 25, 2016






This our current 10 bbl mash and brew tank. We still have our 1bbl and 3bbl setup. Currently we are using 3 fermenters at 7bbl each. Pictures are during setup. I'll get some better pictures for you.

Currently we brew 7bbl a week but will go to twice a week brew shortly. Tis the busy season now. We currently put out about 500 gal of beer. Hopefully by this time next year we'll be up to about 1500gal.

Started out as a hobby, became a passion and now is an obsession.

Definitely a lot of fun.


----------

